# Are there Imperial Guard Regiments recruited from Terra?



## Primarch Magnus (Aug 3, 2011)

Simple question, really. Does Holy Terra supply Imperial Guard Regiments?


----------



## thelastonestanding (Mar 21, 2009)

Pure speculation on my part, but I'd imagine the soldier-worthy men and women of the Sol cluster would be primarily used to defend the system. I could see the soldiers that Terra provides being an upgraded PDF in essense.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

The cream of the crop are probably recruited to work as administration support and to work for the ministorum. From what I gather, Terra is a huge clump of church + bureaucracy.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd say they were more well-equipped and well-trained than regular guardsmen because they all come from holy terra, although I doubt they would move far from the planet.


----------



## cegorach (Nov 29, 2010)

What was the comparison people used? 
Something like A square metre of land on Terra costs more than a palace on any Hive World. 
Exactly how many of these infamously rich men are they going to brand together to form a guardsmen regiment?

I cannot really see it happening, rich daddy letting spoilt brat get shipped off to die on some hellish world? I mean yeah there would be many, but, enough to form a regiment?
Besides with all the political power in sway there, commissar executing on special little boy who happens to be the newphew of some important administratum member, might possibly get him killed or worse. 

Maybe its just my view of the rich, but i highly doubt Terra would make an effective regiment of guardsmen, not nearly as good as the old favorites at least.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I would imagine Terra does supply I.G Regiments even if only to keep the population down, real estate on Terra is the most expensive around but Terra is also described as having teeming hive cities plus all the pilgrims who come to visit and dont get anywhere could easily find hemselves press ganged. The military has a place for everyone and as the saying goes "a man who has nothing left to offer still has his life!"


----------



## mob16151 (Oct 20, 2011)

Terras tithe designation is Aptus Non, meaning it is exempt from ALL tithes. be they material, or men.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I thought that Terra was basically just churches and the Imperial Palace, with tvery few actual citizens - just pilgrims. Therefore, the planet itself wouldn't have a population to draw its own Guard regiment from, but would be assigned multiple regiments from other worlds, not to mention throughout the rest of the system as it's like _the_ heaviestly defended system in the 40K galaxy for the Imperium.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Allfather damn it. Now I have this image of a random Chimera driving around in a slum picking up people "For teh gloreh of teh emprah", and I cant get it out of my head.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

There have been IG Regiments raised on Terra, and there's mention of them in the earlier CSM Codexes (3.5 I think). They were killed off though by various Chaos Daemons etc.

I'm pretty sure that the only Armed Forces on Terra are Custodes, the Imperial Navy and Arbites, although the IN would be in orbit around the Planet providing protection.
Most of the Planet's population is involved in the Political Institutions, Ecclesiarchy, and Munitoriums, etc as far as I know.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

its perfectly feasible, if you have somewhere people work then you would need somewhere for them to live, if they need to live then they would have infrastructure to care for them, such as even the most basics like food and drink,heat etc , those things require other people, those people will have families , those families require employment, so in theory it would be possible for terra to support or have people born from its planet join a garrison or regiment.Even the most holy of holy places of pilgrimage will have fringe societies and those places will also have people skipping out and joining slums and the underworld.


----------



## Imp Blackheart (Nov 29, 2010)

as i have always imagined it after reading the ravonor series, terras standing IG army comparison(dont hate me for comparing them as such) would be the custodes. outside of that it is all admin, churches, and the such. and if any member of the populas that was destined for the guard would have passed through the halls of a Schola Progenium. to either become commanders and high officers of the IG or sent off to fleet training to become ship staff and commanders. outside of all that. its just one big ball of political subterfuge


----------



## NetherMessenger (Aug 6, 2011)

I had a color scheme in retribution named Lunar Marine Corps. Does such a thing exist?

Also guarding terra would a great holy duty for a guardsmen I suppose. They wouldn't be too happy to leave.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

cegorach said:


> Exactly how many of these infamously rich men are they going to brand together to form a guardsmen regiment?


It wouldn't be the men themselves, but rather their lesser children. First to the estate, second to the church, third to the army sorta thing. Plus all the servants kids and such.



> I cannot really see it happening, rich daddy letting spoilt brat get shipped off to die on some hellish world?


The Imperium generally has a far more favourable view on warfare than our modern culture. A child is likely to view military service as honourable and part of his religious duty. A father is likely to see sending his son in much the same way, plus the added benefit of not having to deal with the kid anymore.



> Maybe its just my view of the rich, but i highly doubt Terra would make an effective regiment of guardsmen, not nearly as good as the old favorites at least.


I'd guess that regiments trained on Terra would be seperated from the families and trained from a young age. That way they can be proud of their heritage without being to soft from their upbringing.



mob16151 said:


> Terras tithe designation is Aptus Non, meaning it is exempt from ALL tithes. be they material, or men.


Just because a planet doesn't *have* to give men doesn't mean it won't. Indeed, such regiments are more likely to view it as a high honour.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

There are probably still billions on Terra, and considering in the HH novels there are still battles raging on the planet, I don't think it's too much of a stretch to think there are still tribal battles and skirmishes that need putting down. As for off world, I reckon maybe they probably provide more to the ranks of the Navy, Ecclesiarchy, Administratum or Adeptus Arbites than IG. There are plenty of backwater worlds to provide cannon fodder.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

The fluff text from the "Codex Exercitus" (Codex: Imperial Guard 5E, pg 5) seems to imply Terra would, too, be subject to providing military manpower.

There's no reason for Terra to _not_ do so, at any rate. Novels like "Wolfblade" show a society that goes beyond adepts, bureaucrats, and priests. There could easily be people whose lot is to become one of the Arbites, or to join Regiments whose lineage stretches back to the hallowed, halcyon days of Unity and the Great Crusade that followed.

If you ask me, though, most of those Regiments would never truly leave Terra or technically be part of the Imperial Guard. They would likely be ceremonial, "home guard"-style units. I imagine those who did join the Guard and left the planet would have done so as a matter of grand politics, such as looking to advance the career of whatever noble scion had been given command of such a unit. As such, I doubt this occurs more than a handful of times each millennium. That low number, and the likely political need to prevent such a unit from being defeated (never mind annihilated over a long enough period of time) probably keeps them out of key conflicts and thus ensures they remain a largely unknown factor.


----------

